# Q: amd64 TuxOnIce Freezes While "Doing atomic copy/restore"

## solamour

I've been enjoying TuxOnIce on both my desktop and laptop for quite a while, but when I recently replaced my desktop with an AMD 64, TuxOnIce freezes while in the "Doing atomic copy/restore" process. So far, I've tried 1) hibernating from console rather than X, 2) unloading all modules, 3) disabling FrameBuffer, and 4) both swap partition and swap file methods.

I'm not sure where to go from here, and frankly I'm not sure what would be good info to include for troubleshooting. Please provide suggestions if you have any. Thank you.

```
athlonx2 ~ # uname -a

Linux athlonx2 2.6.24-tuxonice-r9 #8 SMP Wed Dec 17 02:15:59 PST 2008 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) Dual Core Processor 4850e AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

athlonx2 ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 9600

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 9602

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 9606

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4390

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4397

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4398

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4396

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4397

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4398

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4396

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 SMBus (rev 3a)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Device 439c

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Azalia

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 439d

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4399

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9610

01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 960f

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

athlonx2 hibernate # hibernate -v3

hibernate: Trying method in suspend2.conf...

hibernate: Including configuration from common.conf

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ...

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckRunlevel ...

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFileGet ...

hibernate: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ...

hibernate: [10] Executing EnsureSwsusp2Capable ...

hibernate: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ...

hibernate: [59] Executing RemountXFSBootRO ...

hibernate: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ...

Saved /proc/sys/kernel/modprobe is /sbin/modprobe

hibernate: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ...

Unloading blacklisted modules listed /etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules

Module version for ipw2100 is

Module version for ipw2200 is

Module version for snd_bt_sco is

Module version for ndiswrapper is

hibernate: [95] Executing XHacksSuspendHook2 ...

xhacks: changing console from 1 to 15

hibernate: [97] Executing ChangeToSwsuspVT ...

hibernate: [98] Executing CheckRunlevel ...

hibernate: [98] Executing FullSpeedCPUSuspend ...

Switched to performance, with min freq at 2500000

hibernate: [98] Executing Swsusp2ConfigSet ...

hibernate: [99] Executing DoSwsusp2 ...

hibernate: Activating suspend ...

```

__

solLast edited by solamour on Thu Dec 18, 2008 5:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Try using a newer version.  I have seen reports of good results with 2.6.26-based TuxOnIce kernels.

----------

## solamour

I tried "tuxonice-sources-2.6.26", and with this, I can't even go to the "Doing atomic copy/restore" screen; the screen goes completely blank with the cursor blinking in the top left corner. The only way for me to break from there is the reset switch.

I also tried going to the single user mode (i.e. "init S") before hibernating, adding "ProcSetting extra_pages_allowance 5000" (and 10000) to "/etc/hibernate/suspend2.conf", and moduling many different things, but none worked. It would have been great if it gave me some sort of clues, but it just sat there frozen.

While I was at it, I tried x86 (32-bit) on a different partition, and what can I say, it simply worked as it's supposed to. No issues at all.

I don't do a lot of number crunching, but I really was looking forward to boldly march into the 64-bit world. TuxOnIce is a high priority item for me, so I'm rather disappointed when it works fine with x86 but not amd64.

__

sol

----------

## Hu

Odd.  The 2.6.26-based TuxOnIce I referenced is a 64-bit system.  It uses an nVidia video card instead of an ATI one, though.  No proprietary drivers were used, or even installed on the machine.  The kernel has the nVidia framebuffer support compiled in.  If you continue to have problems, I can try to get the exact kernel configuration for comparison.

If you have a serial port, set up a serial console, turn the kernel verbosity up, and suspend again.  Perhaps you will see some debugging output or even a kernel panic on the serial console.

----------

## dmpogo

There are so many variables here, but, in princpile, tuxonice works just fine for many, me including, in 64-bit architecture.

Do you have sufficient swap space ? What are the kernel options you compiled the kernel with ? Is in-kernel method is chosen to be replaced by tuxonice or coexits ?

----------

## solamour

I'm rather illiterate, so I'm not sure how to go about setting up a serial console. I did suspect the swap space, but increasing it didn't make a difference.

It would be interesting to compare my kernel configuration with a working one, so if anyone would post one, I'd make a good use of it. I don't think I made many changes after "make menuconfig"; if I'm not mistaken, FrameBuffer and sound (SND_HDA_INTEL) would be all I added.

x86 handles everything I throw at it, but I still want to go with amd64 only if hibernation works.

__

sol

----------

## Hu

 *solamour wrote:*   

> I'm rather illiterate, so I'm not sure how to go about setting up a serial console.

 

You write well, so I am going to assume you meant that you consider yourself technologically illiterate, rather than the more basic meaning of an inability to read and write.  :Wink: 

See /usr/src/linux/Documentation/serial-console.txt.  It is a bit stale, but parts of it still apply.  If you have problems, post them and we can help.  I only send you back to the documentation so often to save me from repeating what it already says.  :Smile: 

 *solamour wrote:*   

> It would be interesting to compare my kernel configuration with a working one, so if anyone would post one, I'd make a good use of it. I don't think I made many changes after "make menuconfig"; if I'm not mistaken, FrameBuffer and sound (SND_HDA_INTEL) would be all I added.

 

I will try to get that configuration for you.

----------

